
Tesla Model S floats well enough to act as a boat, according to Elon Musk - grahamel
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/20/tesla-model-s-electric-car-floats-water-boat-elon-musk
======
brudgers
Related VW Beetle floating:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qB0lb401ZU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qB0lb401ZU)

------
tomglynch
People are always trying to pick apart things that a wrong with Tesla's. Like
the fact a tesla crashing makes the news. It's just a car, like all the
others, but a bit more advanced.

------
dsfyu404ed
"Most internal combustion engine cars are sunk in water when the exhaust
becomes flooded, which is why serious off-roaders have big exhaust scoops
leading to the roof."

I don't even....

~~~
Angostura
You don't even what?

~~~
josefresco
From Reddit:

"Internal Combustion cars don't stall because their exhaust floods. They stall
because they suck up water into their intake. There is no such thing as an
"exhaust scoop""

~~~
dogma1138
4v4's that do serious water duty have exhaust snorkels also e.g.
[http://imgur.com/SWSbe28](http://imgur.com/SWSbe28)

The air intake snorkel on many 4v4's a lot of time is really there just for
cosmetics (as the air intake system is fairly capable on it's own) or often
has a compressor in it to cool the intake air to allow the engine to work in
more extreme thermal conditions.

